# Mekuti Balance Harness



## I_love_Mochi (May 16, 2010)

I have ordered one of these after reading some good reviews on here and other forums as I believe we have the world's worst puller.

We have a 4 year old Collie Cross (not sure what with, steam engine?) called Poppy rescued from Dogs Trust September 09. She came with a disclaimer for being aggressive to cats and we knew she "wasn't good" with other dogs. Well, this is an understatement to say the least. She's been getting progressively worse at walking on the lead, pulls us both (OH is 6ft well built man and I am not so strong) all over the place, at Christmas when we had the snow and ice for 3 weeks it was a nightmare and really dangerous and I am determined to get it sorted before winter this year. The other problem is reacting over the top when she sees any other dog, we have a feeling she's not been socialised when she was a puppy and now when she sees another dog she's barking, screeching, up on her back legs a lot of the time and pulling towards the other dog. She was having sessions with a behaviourist from the Dogs Trust and she even made friends with the behaviourist's 8 year old girl collie over 2 sessions and we had them running round, with Poppy on a long lead and everything was fine, until she saw a different dog and she'd be reacting to that dog then. The next step was to introduce Poppy to our friend's collie while the behaviourist was present but we couldn't arrange an agreed date and it sort of went out of the window. Meanwhile I have tried the Halti (she chewed through it when she saw another dog during our first trip out with it) a padded harness (backs up and escapes it) a Lupi Harness(pulls against it now) and at the moment we are back onto a Gentle Leader head collar but she's still as strong as ever and pulls even though it digs into her poor face. I have tried the training where you change direction every time she pulls and it seems to be working until you leave the area we were working in and she's back to her old self.
I am hoping the Mekuti can help as I have read so many good things about it how it has turned them into a different dog. 
Has anyone got any experience with this and how to use it properly before I try it for the first time, and also do you think it will help with the reacting to other dogs?

Sorry for the longest post ever, just wanted to give as much info as possible.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi we have just bought the Mekuti. It gets a bit of getting used to, but it stopped our lad pulling almost instantly. I don't know if it was the way I was using it but he was still reactive to another dog. He is not agressive but want to play. He was easier to handle but as the head is not controled they can still have a good look. As I say it could be the way I was using it on our first trip out. I hope it works for you.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Hi we have just bought the Mekuti. It gets a bit of getting used to, but it stopped our lad pulling almost instantly. I don't know if it was the way I was using it but he was still reactive to another dog. He is not agressive but want to play. He was easier to handle but as the head is not controled they can still have a good look. As I say it could be the way I was using it on our first trip out. I hope it works for you.


I am pleased to hear it worked for you! 
This is Sue&harvey original thread were she was originally explained how to use it, sue do say if it wasn't helpful so maybe you can add in as the mekuti can be confusing at first:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/101611-mekuti-has-arrived.html

In regards to the aggression, the mekuti will help the dog feeling a bit reassured if fear based, so it helps with phobias loads, helped us anyway. 
To me the best combination for leash reactive is mekuti + the clicker after attending a workshop on clicker training for leash reactive dogs. Leashed for life posted something yesterday about the "look at it" command using clicker. Works wonder for us.
Here's the link:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...s-barking-leash-lunge-bolt-snap-hide-etc.html

Your dog sounds like it could benefit from socialization classes like the ones I attend:
Dog Communication.....because mutts need manners!
I found them terrific, but also must warn you that it takes time, attendance, and willingness to put the work in and listen to the behaviourists, not an overnight miracle as some people often seems to expect and sadly end up wasting everyone's time, they do have a long waiting list as well. If you happen to be interested send me a pm in which I can explain how they work to the best of my ability before you decide.


----------



## I_love_Mochi (May 16, 2010)

Thanks to you both for your replies 

Dodigna: Those socialisation classes sound really good, it's a pity we're not based in Surrey though, I will have a look to see if there are any based in the Cheshire/Merseyside area that we could take Poppy along to.

The Look at that game sounds good too, will have to read it properly and try it. We still have problems getting her to even listen to us in the first place when we are outside of the house so it might be a long haul with that one but it's encouraging to hear more praise for the Mekuti!

There is one video on Youtube of a trainer using a Mekuti on a dog for the first time and you can hear the amazement in the owner's voice.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, that is the only video I could find, but I seem to remember he had it clipped wrong  Also at first you need to use both hands really so you can do the swap checks accurately. 

The trick of the "look at that" game is that she would glance and as son as she does so you click and treat so she doesn't have the time to react, timing is essential there, click too late and you might reward the bad behaviour. In order for the click to work you and your dog would have done work for her to associate the clicker with a treat, my behaviourist called it charge the clicker. So that she knows that a treat follows the click.


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

just got one last week and cant believe the difference - really works. I have a 18mth old collie that put me on the sick with her pulling!!!! From the 1st time i used it instant walking next to me and she certainly seems much happier than using halti's etc:thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

dodigna said:


> I am pleased to hear it worked for you!
> This is Sue&harvey original thread were she was originally explained how to use it, sue do say if it wasn't helpful so maybe you can add in as the mekuti can be confusing at first:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/101611-mekuti-has-arrived.html


Thanks dodigna it was helpful, as I said on my origional thread, the instructions that came with the harness were quite confusing.

I_Love_Mochi I hope you get on with the mekuti and your steam engine transforms back into a dog


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

They are brilliant we borrowed one to try & within 5 mins it worked :thumbup: just need to save up as we need 2


----------



## I_love_Mochi (May 16, 2010)

I clicker trained her to sit and down but because she's been so badly behaved outside we've never managed to do it in other places and sort of gave up, will have to try it again, she hardly ever takes treats off me when we are out as she gets too distracted, so maybe it'll all fall into place when she's walking properly?

I will update when the Mekuti arrives (hopefully tomorrow!) and give feedback on it. The other half said "not another gadget" at first when I told him about it but he said if there's a 30 day money back guarantee then there's no harm in trying it.


----------



## I_love_Mochi (May 16, 2010)

Right, the harness came today and our double ended halti lead clip didn't fit through the ring at the front so I bought a cheap rope lead and attached that to our lead and threaded that through the ring. Check.
Get outside and she's already pulling, when it says make 'contact' what does it mean to do? like tug the lead ends or what? It says to only make contact when she is pulling but she is pulling from the word go.
It also says to walk faster if she gets ahead of me, but if I did that I'd have to be running really fast, she just starts running if I speed up? 

What am I doing wrong? Have I ruined it now because I've not got it right from the start? Am going to try again tomorrow morning with her when I'll have plenty of time because I'm off work.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't remember reading to walk faster in the instruction 

Can you read the thread "the mekuti has arrived" I posted you the link in first post, up towards the top. This is how I did it and it worked from the word go for us...

I remember clearly you start walking when she is right next to you, so dog's shoulder must be next or slightly behind your knee. If she is right excited to do this outside, try indoor first? Also make sure the clips are correctly done (the side clip is on the outside of the dog, not near you).

I am assuming by contact yes it is checking the lead ends, small tugs remember no yanking and alternate them, so you do a right check left check in quick succession and then do it the opposite way (left-right right-left and so on...). It's about throwing the dog slightly off balance. You do the checks as soon as her shoulder passes your knee, too late it won't work. If she is too far ahead I would stop, bring her back and start again. It makes a great difference if you try and be relax, breed properly and stay upright.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

With the lead that came with it there is two differen lengths between the end clip and first ring. Use the longer end and the ring never needs to pass through any other rings. Took me ages even with the other thread


----------



## I_love_Mochi (May 16, 2010)

it says this in the Using The Lead bit: a) Stand by your dog's shoulder, if your dog gets ahead of you, either stop to re-balance your dog& reposition yourself, or walk a little faster (otherwise you will encourage them to pull).

I think I will have to have another go tomorrow, how do you get the dog to stay right next to your leg without holding the leads really tight? 

At first I tried outside, then because she was just pulling I took her in the back garden where she seemed to doing ok, then took her outside again and the same thing happened, is the trick to only do the correction when she is right by my knee? I just can't seem to get her to stay there to do the correction.

I did read the other thread Dodigna thanks, will let you know how I get on tomorrow! 

Sue, our lead's clips themselves are too big for the ring, so you can only get the top of the clip through and no lead at all.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

If I was you I would call them or e-mail, sounds like they have sent you the wrong sized lead. I really does only work with the double ended lead. 
I male the "connection" when he is not where I want him, changing randomly the hand I use to apply the correction, thus using it to unbalance and maintain an element of surprise as to which side the correction will come from. 
Hope you manage to get the correct lead soon


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Good luck! :lol: It did look confusing at first, I even tangled us together once :lol: When we are stationary if he gets a bit eager I check him with the end the side ring is attached to (from stationary) dog can't pull against the side ring, but can still pull against the back ring.

All fails, ring them.


----------



## I_love_Mochi (May 16, 2010)

I didn't order the lead from them as we already have a double ended lead made by Halti, and read that it would work with that. I will have another go tomorrow and if not take a trip to the pet shop and see if they've got a slimmer double ended lead maybe?

I'm thinking I didn't try it for long enough and I was only walking up and down our road with her. Will try and take her out early tomorrow morning somewhere quiet to practice, she's usually better behaved in the mornings. 

I just really want it to work after reading all the reviews how it worked for other people :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I_love_Mochi said:


> I didn't order the lead from them as we already have a double ended lead made by Halti, and read that it would work with that. I will have another go tomorrow and if not take a trip to the pet shop and see if they've got a slimmer double ended lead maybe?
> 
> I'm thinking I didn't try it for long enough and I was only walking up and down our road with her. Will try and take her out early tomorrow morning somewhere quiet to practice, she's usually better behaved in the mornings.
> 
> I just really want it to work after reading all the reviews how it worked for other people :thumbup:


How did it go this morning? Hope you had a bit more luck


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

We've used ours for about a month and a half - it definitely stops pulling on a normal walk, if a tad complicated - however, I found it didn't stop her jumping up and pulling really hard to get to something she had seen across the street etc. If anything she threw all her weight into the harness and pulled harder. 

I'm now using a gencon as it controls her head and stops the jumping too - the jumping and lunging was killing my back. I still use the harness for when she is on a long line and will probably use it for walks now and then so she has to think.


----------



## I_love_Mochi (May 16, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> How did it go this morning? Hope you had a bit more luck


Well I found I got nowhere whatsoever and she started jumping up and hooking her paws round both ends of the lead (she's really good at this when she doesn't like something) and resorted to putting her back on the Gentle Leader head collar and doing the "ah ah" and about turn when she pulls. Then I took her out for a run on her long lead and wore her out a bit and she was walking a bit better on the way back home, but this was on the gentle leader again.

The OH took her out this evening and said she seemed to be walking a bit better apart from when she saw someone. He said it was hard work though and couldn't walk with her like that all the time. I found this too, it really hurt my arms. I will persevere and take her out on it tomorrow morning before work, it's only a quick walk in the morning as I don't have time for a big one, she gets a long walk from the OH when he gets in after work. I am going to look in the petshop for a narrower double lead and if they don't have one I'll order one from Mekuti tomorrow.

I just feel like I'm not doing something right, maybe it is the lead.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

It could be the lead, the loops do look to be quite purposfully placed. I am still finding that Harvey is reactive to other dogs on it as I said on another thread today, but for normal walking he's been lovely. May be worth just ordering one from Mekuti as that would be covered by the 30 day money back too presumably


----------



## I_love_Mochi (May 16, 2010)

Yes that's true, I was hoping that I could use the Mekuti to calm her walking down then teach her how to walk properly permanently. Was thinking of getting her to heel by using a wooden spoon dipped in peanut butter as it would be easier for me to stand up straight at the same time as rewarding her.

Just need her to stay by my side in the first place.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

How is everyone getting on with their Mekuti harnesses?

I bought one last year at Paws in the Park - where it was fitted properly on Merlin by the manufacturer (very nice lady btw). Also got their double-ended lead as advised - and yes, it is specially designed to go with the harness as the rings are in different places to a standard training lead (the Halti one for instance).

Have to say it's stayed in the cupboard for almost a year, although the lead is used every day.... but decided to get using it a few days ago. 

Mainly because I want Merlin to have a long-line attached when he's off-lead so I can get to him quickly if he decides to have a grump with another dog. Meaning, a longline is best attached to a harness not a flat collar, and never a Halti.

I remembered how to attach the Mekuti lead properly and am now using the harness on all our walks because he's great on it. If he does try to lunge or go up on two legs, the action of the Mekuti lead across his chest pulls him back and down straight away.

I am beginning to think now that he has developed some negative associations with the Halti/headcollars - perhaps he feels too confined and unable to escape or defend himself? - but the Mekuti gives him the illusion of more freedom. He is certainly calmer and far less tense when wearing it.

He also shakes himself occasionally while wearing it, which is very interesting - dogs often do this to release tension - and he is certainly a lot less tense than he used to be. As the Mekuti is said to work with reducing tension I am wondering if this is more than just a coincidence.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi were getting on ok, although I think it would be better if it fitted snugly. Harvey also shakes on occasions. His walking is so much better though. Loads less pulling. Still tries to pull like a train and jump around when he sees another dog  but I think this is where it doesnt help as it's not the best fit. I wanted to use it with his long line but someone said it's not that strong and wouldn't trust it for that use. How have you found it for this. I am still putting his normal Harness on when using the LL. Over all good product but size guide was not that helpful (hence a bit loose) and a training video on their web site would be good.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Hi were getting on ok, although I think it would be better if it fitted snugly. Harvey also shakes on occasions. His walking is so much better though. Loads less pulling. Still tries to pull like a train and jump around when he sees another dog  but I think this is where it doesnt help as it's not the best fit. I wanted to use it with his long line but someone said it's not that strong and wouldn't trust it for that use. How have you found it for this. I am still putting his normal Harness on when using the LL. Over all good product but size guide was not that helpful (hence a bit loose) and a training video on their web site would be good.


I've not had to use it much for the long-line yet as I tend to choose places where there are few - if any - other dogs. Hmmm. I am loath to get another harness just for that, really.

The shaking is interesting. The only other harness I've ever used on him is a car-harness and he never shakes on that.

As to fit, Merlin's Mekuti is probably a little looser than I would have adjusted it by myself, but it doesn't slip around and seems very comfortable. He's grateful for that as the car harness was (in hindsight) too small and he would often become tetchy when it was being put on or taken off. Also his long hair often got stuck in the clips, but not with the Mekuti.

I don't drive, but we needed it for outings in other people's cars. I don't need it for my friend's car any longer as she's just got a new car with an ideal space for him to travel in the bit behind the back seat, to which he is adapting very well! I've had to lift him in a few times though as he's just not used to jumping into a boot. There's also a ring there to which I could clip his lead if he tried climbing over to get into the back seat, thankfully he doesn't!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the shaking thing is because of the corrections. I wonder if it moves the fur and a small amount of skin when the correction is applied. Harveys other Harness is just a bog standard one. I think it cost 7 euros, so nothing special. 
Unfortunatly he is on the long line full stop as he is not good at recall at all, but we will keep at it. Although I have the Mekuti fully tightened it moves slightly. But hoping he will fill out a bit  Definatly a good tool, coupled with the clicker walking is much more pleasurable. :001_cool:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> I think the shaking thing is because of the corrections. I wonder if it moves the fur and a small amount of skin when the correction is applied.


I'll have to look out for that, but at the moment I'm not convinced....his harness is loose enough not to interfere with fur or skin at all. For me, the fact that he IS shaking himself is interesting.... dogs can become so stressed and tense that they dare not do that, same as they will not take any form of treat or reward when the adrenaline rush is on.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to admit i'm not brill on my dog body language so didn't realise that. I wonder if the Mekuti also puts into play the calming band theory they also sell. If that makes sense.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> I have to admit i'm not brill on my dog body language so didn't realise that. I wonder if the Mekuti also puts into play the calming band theory they also sell. If that makes sense.


It may well do, as Mekuti are very much allied with T-Touch, and I was recommended to look into this alongside using the harness. The nice lady felt all along Merlin and said he holds a lot of tension in his hindquarters, which is what a dog that is tense and nervous will do, in readiness for flight or fight, and makes perfect sense to me. In fact it makes more sense to me now, having been reading up on calming signals and body language recently, than it did back then.

I also remember a post by Leashed4Life not so long ago that recommended trying to teach a dog to shake itself on command (using a clicker to train that), as it can help a dog to relax. So I have been taking a lot more notice of little signs like that of late, I do believe they are significant. Have you ever read Turid Rugaas's book on Calming Signals?


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

MerlinsMum didn't realize you had a mekuti for Merlin. I found it incredible for Ray to get over his nerves on roads, I can vouch for the calming effect it has on at least my own dog; the shaking is really interesting and I would also be prone to believe it not to be a coincidence. Sounds like Merlin likes it, one day you might be able to try and walk him past those dreadful youngsters that harass him.
To be honest I find the mekuti helps in keeping dogs calmer therefore less prone to react, don't find it all that effective in correcting a lunge or a determination to jump and it was me that said that it is in my opinion not strong enough, to me it works because of the balance element and the fact that my dog is so much calmer when wearing it. He can even meet dogs when on leash now that would have been a def no-no before.

My harness is also a bit big and as a result fairly lose on his body, but didn't find that to be a problem. It is not padded and it could rub if too tight.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> I also remember a post by Leashed4Life not so long ago that recommended trying to teach a dog to shake itself on command (using a clicker to train that), as it can help a dog to relax. So I have been taking a lot more notice of little signs like that of late, I do believe they are significant. Have you ever read Turid Rugaas's book on Calming Signals?


I haven't read that book, but I did but the idiots guide to positive dog training, which has a chapter on calming signals although doesn't go too deep into the whys and wherefores. Want to set aside some time to go through LFL 's sticky.



dodigna said:


> MerlinsMum didn't realize you had a mekuti for Merlin. I found it incredible for Ray to get over his nerves on roads, I can vouch for the calming effect it has on at least my own dog; the shaking is really interesting and I would also be prone to believe it not to be a coincidence. Sounds like Merlin likes it, one day you might be able to try and walk him past those dreadful youngsters that harass him.
> To be honest I find the mekuti helps in keeping dogs calmer therefore less prone to react, don't find it all that effective in correcting a lunge or a determination to jump and it was me that said that it is in my opinion not strong enough, to me it works because of the balance element and the fact that my dog is so much calmer when wearing it. He can even meet dogs when on leash now that would have been a def no-no before.
> 
> My harness is also a bit big and as a result fairly lose on his body, but didn't find that to be a problem. It is not padded and it could rub if too tight.


Glad i'm not the only one that still gets a bit of lunging and jumping, although as you say not as much. Harvey just want's to play with every dog he meets 

The only problem I have is that I can;t put it on him when we go to the main field as I need to get that off him to put on his other harness for the long line, but it's not a major issue.

All in all worked well for us and it didn;t take too long to learn to drive


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

its the best thing since sliced bread!! cant believe the difference walking Cassie with it on - a pleasure now. Also last week used the harness with the lead as a long line for recall work on the field and it was no problem:thumbup:


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

I know these are old threads, but does anyone still use one of there? Can your dog free-run comfortably? 
Thanks

Em x


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haven't read the rest of the thread but yes I use a mekuti. I don't use it as a balance harness anymore as my boy rarely pulls but just use it as a regular harness. He can run free offlead (and does for most of our walks) if that's what you mean? He doesn't find it uncomfortable or restraining. I think it's a decent lightweight webbing harness with the bonus if using a two ended lead if your dog pulls or lunges.


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank-you 

Em x


----------

